# New Doctor



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I went to the doctor's office the other day at my wife's request and found out our
New family doctor is a young female; drop-dead gorgeous.

I was embarrassed but she said, "Don't worry, I'm a professional - I've seen it all before.

Just tell me what's wrong and I'll check it out."

I said, "my wife thinks my penis tastes of strawberries."


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jordan26 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

omg :lol:


----------

